# 3D stool/chair



## CDURFEY

I'm looking for a stool/chair for 3D. I want one with a couple arrow tubes and it must be tall. Does anyone know where I can buy one? PM me if you know..


----------



## geezer047

Cabelas has one. Game winner another. Add arrow tubes (pvc and caps, drill hole in bottom so water can drain or golf tubes) add a strap between the legs so if someone sets on it with the storage bag not zipped it won't bust open. Then you'll good to go. Lancaster sells one but its cheaper to fix your own. That way you can customize it for you.:wink:
Charlie


----------



## CDURFEY

Thanks Charlie


----------



## lovetobowhunt

For arrow tubes I use golf club sleeves. You can find them at Wal-Mart or Academy both. Like .97 cents each.


----------



## Big Joe Buck

GPSsweetseat makes the best chair for 3-d. It has numeous arrows tubes and a few nice zipper pockets, it also comes with a cooler and umbrella. I got mine from Lancaster at a ibo shoot last year but you can order it online.


----------



## Hawkins305

CDURFEY said:


> I'm looking for a stool/chair for 3D. I want one with a couple arrow tubes and it must be tall. Does anyone know where I can buy one? PM me if you know..


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0
I ordered mine Sunday and it will be here Thursday or Friday, I made a quiver to go on the side of the chair and I'll probably use schedule 30 pvc for the umbrella on the other leg.


----------



## bowman_77

I use the travel anywhere chair. It has cooler with a front pocket and 2 mesh side pockets. The chair came with a back rest but I took it off and used the bushings to attach my arrow holder, which is 2'' gray CPVC. here is a link the the travel chair.

http://www.travelchair.com/the-chairs/1289V/


----------



## tntone

i got mine from the bargain cave at cabelas...... pvc tubes and im ready..... works great....:thumbs_up


----------



## CDURFEY

Thanks Guys!!!!! You all have been very helpfull.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Bump, like to hear more options/ideas


----------



## mocheese

I found the seat I use on Amazon, same seat that Lancaster sales for $50 with tubes, got mine for $30 and slapped a couple tubes from an old quiver on it. Good to go. It is the tall one also with the storage/cooler and a front net pocket. Love it.


----------



## MarineSTC

Big Joe Buck said:


> GPSsweetseat makes the best chair for 3-d. It has numeous arrows tubes and a few nice zipper pockets, it also comes with a cooler and umbrella. I got mine from Lancaster at a ibo shoot last year but you can order it online.


I picked up one of the Sweetseats down at Newberry, FL this year. Love it, its a little high in price but well worth the money.


----------



## alfabuck

Lancaster has the heavy duty one I got Chad. I added schedule 40 arrow tubes and the now holder.


----------



## XForce Girl

Big Joe Buck said:


> GPSsweetseat makes the best chair for 3-d. It has numeous arrows tubes and a few nice zipper pockets, it also comes with a cooler and umbrella. I got mine from Lancaster at a ibo shoot last year but you can order it online.


I have this one too. Mine has Bowtech embroidered on it (obviously)
Lots of pockets, umbrella, everything you need and looks awesome.
A little pricey but if you go to as many shoots as i do its worth every penny.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GILL

I bought and love the sweet seat. if the price is too high I would at least recommend that what ever you buy make sure it has backpack straps or that you and them, they make carrying the stool on longer walks much easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

bowman_77 said:


> I use the travel anywhere chair. It has cooler with a front pocket and 2 mesh side pockets. The chair came with a back rest but I took it off and used the bushings to attach my arrow holder, which is 2'' gray CPVC. here is a link the the travel chair.
> 
> http://www.travelchair.com/the-chairs/1289V/


Thanks for posting that. I think I'm gonna get one to replace my cheapo chair......


----------



## geezer047

I still carry my Game Winner stool to the local shoots but for the bigger ones (like ASA) I've been using a folding chair. Found them at Harbor Freight, added arrow tubes, umbrella holder, backpack straps. Not near as heavy as it looks and sure is comfortable for some of the long waits:teeth:


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Any regrets with the ones you currently are using? On weight ratings, does 250 mean 250, I "favor" 300!


----------



## scott*devin

bowman_77 said:


> I use the travel anywhere chair. It has cooler with a front pocket and 2 mesh side pockets. The chair came with a back rest but I took it off and used the bushings to attach my arrow holder, which is 2'' gray CPVC. here is a link the the travel chair.
> 
> http://www.travelchair.com/the-chairs/1289V/


i really like this one what is the total weight of this stool?

thanks


----------



## Alpha Burnt

More talk about stool!!!!


----------



## Kaptain

Sweet seat is the way to go, the name is perfect


----------



## muck

scott*devin said:


> i really like this one what is the total weight of this stool?
> 
> thanks


6 lbs


----------



## peshikthe

i bought seaton ebay 21.00 10 ft of pvc and caps(holes drilled in them also) 5.00 and some lime green duct tape(matches my bow accesories) 3.00 and it is ready to rock.


----------



## Padgett

My buddy got the browning stool on the internet at a archery site and I think it is the best one that i have seen and at 29 dollars could be the most affordable.


----------



## rock77

Chad if Lancaster is going to be at Marengo, Oh. they have the taller chairs I bought one at Bedford cooler in the back mesh pocket up frt. I use the cooler part for all the junk I carry. Didn't help me shoot any better though!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!
Guess I should have looked at the date on the post. DA!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAG

If you get the travel chair, either take off the back or get it without one, I had one and was a pain. The seat was good though. I have a sweet seat now, it's pretty good but not worth the hefty price tag


----------



## CDURFEY

rock77 said:


> Chad if Lancaster is going to be at Marengo, Oh. they have the taller chairs I bought one at Bedford cooler in the back mesh pocket up frt. I use the cooler part for all the junk I carry. Didn't help me shoot any better though!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!
> Guess I should have looked at the date on the post. DA!!!!!!!!


For sure....someone brought this one back to life....LOL.


----------



## alfabuck

Yeah Chad mine was the highest and most heavy duty stool you could buy by ALPS outdoors but I think they were bought out by browning and now it is the steady ready stool. Steph has the sweet seat which is nice but not as high or rugged. Both great stools.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

CDURFEY said:


> For sure....someone brought this one back to life....LOL.


Yea, better than starting another thread, dontcha think?


----------



## scott*devin

Alpha Burnt said:


> Yea, better than starting another thread, dontcha think?


That's what I thought lol


----------



## alfabuck

Hahaha just noticed it myself lol


----------



## Encore88

Sweet Seats are the way to go. They can be purchased online at www.blueridgebackwoods.com - just type sweet seat in the search box.


----------



## DssBB

The steady plus stool from Alps outdoors is rock solid, 22" wide and 22"- 25" high with a built in insulated cooler bag / storage area. I picked one up the other day at a local hunting fishing shop for $30 and with a couple pieces of 1 1/2" ABS pipe and some tie wraps it's the best $40 ever spent. Although it has a fold down back on it, a few minutes to drill out 2 rivets and off it comes.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Anybody weigh over 250lb using a stool? What kind are you using?


----------



## JAG

my husband got one from Mr Coffey at one of the Pro-ams, its nice, and its sturdy enough for the big guys.


Alpha Burnt said:


> Anybody weigh over 250lb using a stool? What kind are you using?


----------



## unks24

Just seen this thread, I picked up a chair in Erie Pa. at a sportsmens outlet for $12.99 then a stick of pvc and two caps for $6 some gorilla tape already had and it worked great. I can't believe this thread has went on for two years???? Why would Chad Durfey need a stool he is at the top of every IBO shoot there is, Top notch one of the best of the best. Great shooting Chad.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

ttt


----------



## Kaptain

The sweet seat will hold 275


----------

